# Atlanta,Ga commercial drywall and metal framing



## MALCO.New.York

wyoming 1 said:


> Yep! I am sure he is still waiting for just the right crew!


And _THAT_ I posted 5 Months ago!!!!!


----------



## jbfan

Things do move slower here in the south!


----------



## jromero30

hi i have framing group do any framing job residential or commercial do all kind of roofs trusses or roof cut work fast and neat


----------



## jromero30

hi my name is jose romero my phone number is 404-477-8740 i have crew for framing construction can work for hours or buy what i do we work very fast and neat we do all kinds of roofs do houses or big commercial jobs i just got doing a 300,000 sq foot apartment complex so ihope we can get in touch


----------



## MALCO.New.York

jromero30 said:


> hi my name is jose romero my phone number is 404-477-8740 i have crew for framing construction can work for hours or buy what i do we work very fast and neat we do all kinds of roofs do houses or big commercial jobs i just got doing a 300,000 sq foot apartment complex so ihope we can get in touch



Oy vey!!!! 

Somebody show him where the original post date is!!!


----------



## dirt diggler

Hi, I'm Dirt. I have a 3-man crew who can be there for do work good. Please contact me, as I will then tell you why you should pick us for the job!!

Thanks for your consideration


Dirt















arty:


----------



## jbfan

dirt diggler said:


> Hi, I'm Dirt. I have a 3-man crew who can be there for do work good. Please contact me, as I will then tell you why you should pick us for the job!!
> 
> Thanks for your consideration
> 
> 
> Dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arty:


Can you tell me how much to charge hanging drywall???????????:jester:


----------



## dirt diggler

jbfan said:


> Can you tell me how much to charge hanging drywall???????????:jester:


oh, but of course

you simply take the total square footage of one sheet of drywall, and multiply it by the number of times that someone's accepted your bid. And then divide by .74 - although i know some guys do .60


my Uncle Ray has been doin this stuff for 49 years. He taught me.


:jester:


----------



## martin huesca

Hi mi name is Martin Huesca i have a crew for drywall,metal frameand acoustical celings.
I have the proper tools to finish any proyect.
We work by hour and contract. you can contact me 404-496-3552



Have a nice day


----------



## drywallers

small crew seeking work email us if have any. thanks


----------



## mikeswoods

*July,2007 post*

 Old post--Job finished--Sorry


----------



## EES

Wow.


----------



## AtlRemodeling

Maybe for this type of post there should be an expiration date that the OP sets so these do not show back up 2 years later.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*2007???*

2007, must be the 1SPW program:whistling?? it's2010-:clap::bangin:


----------



## phoney2

hi my name is todd any body out there need a drywall sander im for hire callme at 309 2813 thanks


----------



## dillhole

*acoustical packages*

Yes I am a experienced acoustical contractor from Alabama with a very large crew of framers , hangers,and ceiling men.We have all the proper insurance and tools to finish any job .You can contact me at 256-200-3665.


----------

